# Batpod box art......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

coming soon.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Sweeeeet.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...loks great. I'm a little late to the party; what is the scale, skill level, and is the batman figure included?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! Looking forward to this one. 

Sean


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Batman must be included (I would think)... as showing him on the box art in conjunction with the Batpod (riding it) would be considered false advertising... if he wasn't included. 

I'm not an expert here, but I think that's the way things work. So Batman must be in the kit. :thumbsup: (I think. :freak

G.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

BrianM said:


> ...loks great. I'm a little late to the party; what is the scale, skill level, and is the batman figure included?


1. 1/25 scale
2.skill level 3
3.?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

geoffdude said:


> Batman must be included (I would think)... as showing him on the box art in conjunction with the Batpod (riding it) would be considered false advertising... if he wasn't included.
> 
> I'm not an expert here, but I think that's the way things work. So Batman must be in the kit. :thumbsup: (I think. :freak
> 
> G.


According to all of the original press regarding the release of these kits, there weren't going to be figures with the kits. There was going to be a separate set of figures released to go with both the Bat-Pod and the Tumbler when it is released.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Boxart alone will probably sell a few kits all by itself - thats a dynamic scene!!!
Steve


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

MartinHatfield said:


> According to all of the original press regarding the release of these kits, there weren't going to be figures with the kits. There was going to be a separate set of figures released to go with both the Bat-Pod and the Tumbler when it is released.


Never saw any "press"... but I did see early test pics of the bike, and people talking about it.

Was there ever an official "press release" released?

G


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice. I wonder if the Tumbler and the figure set are coming out at the same time.

No doubt time will tell.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

"And here we...go!"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Imagine that larger like the Tamiya Bikes


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Tanis-uk said:


> Imagine that larger like the Tamiya Bikes


Get the Hot Toys one.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

I can see it now; Coming soon via your friendly neighborhood garage kitter, Anne Hathaway for your batpod!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Darph Bobo said:


> I can see it now; Coming soon via your friendly neighborhood garage kitter, Anne Hathaway for your batpod!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Darph Bobo said:


> I can see it now; Coming soon via your friendly neighborhood garage kitter, Anne Hathaway for your batpod!


Don't forget the crushed movie camera and running crew figures.


----------



## darkblueford (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! I will buy this ! How big is the box, isnt the bat pod just a motorcycle?
In 1/25 scale you could fit a bike and figures in aregular sized model box. Either way I'll buy it.


----------

